
India - The Android First Nation - vamsee
http://androidos.in/2012/04/india-the-android-first-nation/
======
cageface
There are really two different app markets. The first involves apps which are
themselves a source of revenue. The second involves free apps which are part
of some larger business plan. Apple will continue to dominate the former
category, at least in the neat future, but Android's massive user base will
make it a first consideration in the latter.

------
adiM
None of the tables have a column for Android, which, I guess, means that the
author only looked at Apps available in the Android market and checked if
other version of the App was also available. I think that it would have made
for a fairer comparison if the author had also looked at Apps available from
iPhone/BB/Win but not for Android.

------
skrish
It is good information. It makes sense to go with Android app, if you are
building B2C applications that needs to reach out to large numbers.

What will be interesting to see is the distribution in the B2B space with apps
focusing on enterprise segment, SMBs.

